# Some new mudding vids



## firebird_ta79 (Oct 27, 2011)

Here are some new mudding vids.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G1z25ENdn-c

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OKaZsvrnH1o

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=va4toV5bz4Y


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Looks like fun!


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Chew. Almost went over handle bars. Lmao


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## firebird_ta79 (Oct 27, 2011)

Here is another vid of my wife ripping on her 1000 Renegade


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

That's a lot of mud!


----------

